

Looking for Recent Startup Checklist Post - help - toasty

Hi, sorry if this is the wrong place to post but not sure to look after google turned up nothing.<p>There was a recent post pointing to a blog with a startup checklist that specifically mentioned pre &#38; post launch customer relationship building.  It was a large &#38; quite thorough list.<p>I'm kicking myself for not scrapbooking it as I can't find it in the system of tubes now.  Does anyone recall it?<p>Thanks
======
shrike
<http://searchyc.com/>

------
toasty
thanks for that!

